
Study: The Most Common Pain Relief Drug in the World Induces Risky Behaviour - hirundo
https://www.sciencealert.com/the-most-common-pain-relief-drug-in-the-world-induces-risky-behaviour-study-finds
======
outworlder
> The findings add to a recent body of research suggesting that
> acetaminophen's effects on pain reduction also extend to various
> psychological processes, lowering people's receptivity to hurt feelings,
> experiencing reduced empathy, and even blunting cognitive functions.

TIL managers are using paracetamol.

